# FREE Software packages thread!



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Have a software program you think the world should know about? Or a suggestion on an absolutely great program? Post it here! The catch - it must be free, and must have a Windows version (other OSes in addition are okay!!!) I'll start with some of my favorites.

The GIMP ( www.gimp.org ) - GPL - Free, user-friendly, image editing program with most of the features of Photoshop! And it even has some unique tricks, plus the most efficient JPEG and PNG compression I've seen.

Voyetra Turtle Beach AudioStation ( www.turtlebeach.com ) - Freeware version of commercial software - EXCELLENT audio package for Windows. Nothing else compares for library management and output quality. Paid version adds CD Burning, and a few other little things. Even the free version (what I use) is great. On the site it suggests the free version is just a demo. It is, but it's got no time limit, no ads, and no nag-screens. Plus it has all the really good features

Mozilla ( www.mozilla.org ) - GPL - Faster than Internet Explorer, with better quality rendering. Very nice browser. Hard to make skins for

OpenOffice.org ( www.openoffice.org ) - GPL (plus SISSL and LGPL components) - Free office suite based on the popular Sun StarOffice. Very nice!

Hope this helped someone! Please post your picks for great FREE Windows software!


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

AVG ( www.grisoft.com ) - a very good, easy to use, frequently updated, completely free, virus scan.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Sounds cool, thanks Bogy!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Ad-Aware ( www.lavasoft.nu ) - Removes spyware, rated best by PC World. (Ad-aware Plus available for $15)

Zone Alarm ( www.zonelabs.com ) - Free top rated firewall. (ZA Pro available for $50)

Winamp ( www.winamp.com ) - Audio media player, tons of skins, 10 band equalizer, customized playlists

Tweak UI - For Win 95/98/ME/2K/NT, make many tweaks to the windows interface. http://www.microsoft.com/ntworkstation/downloads/PowerToys/Networking/NTTweakUI.asp

Adobe Acrobat Reader ( www.adobe.com ) - Read PDF files


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I'd add these to your list...

Trillian ( www.trillian.cc ) - Best chat client on any system

Quicktime ( www.apple.com/quicktime ) - Great for viewing movie trailers

WS_FTP LE ( www.ftpplanet.com/download.htm ) - best free FTP client

A good place for free windows software is http://www.nonags.com/


----------

